# Any pigeon rehabbers in Devon?



## Nicola3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

A local Vet is trying to find someone to take on a couple of pigeons. All they need is a bit of rehabilitation before being released again all being well.

I think there was a lady in Totnes, Devon, not too far away from me that was a member on this forum. I don't know how to trace her.

If anyone can help please let me know.

Thanks,

Nicola x


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You need to talk to John (John_D) and Cynthia (cyro51) about that. I used the site Search and found this post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=88931&highlight=Devon#post88931

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is AliBlack. If you find her name in the members list you can e-mail her from here, but I will also let her know you are looking for her.

Cynthia


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Nicola,
I've just sent you a private message,
Alison



Nicola3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A local Vet is trying to find someone to take on a couple of pigeons. All they need is a bit of rehabilitation before being released again all being well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicola3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for helping.

I only have access to the internet at work so have been unable to respond up until now as I've been off.

Alison has got in touch nad may be able to help.

I'm going to ring the vets again and try and find out a bit more about the pigeons.

Thank you.

Big hugs,

Nicola xxx


----------

